# Fremdschluesselbeziehung?



## aemik (16. Sep 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe in einer Datenbank 2 Tabellen(z.B. Nägel und Schrauben).
Wie schaff ich es, dass jeder Datensatz in beiden Tabelle einmalig ist???
Ich weiss nicht ob Fremdschlüsselbezeihung der richtige Begriff ist.

Danke, aemik


----------



## SlaterB (16. Sep 2008)

> dass jeder Datensatz in beiden Tabelle einmalig ist??? 

ist eine Bedingung für jede Tabelle einzeln, da brauchst du jeweils einen Primärschlüssel oder eine sonstiges Unique-Attribut/ Unique-Attribut-Menge

wieso stellst du diese Frage für beide Tabellen gleichzeitig?


----------



## aemik (16. Sep 2008)

Es muss gewährleistet sein, dass in Tabelle1 nie derselbe Eintrag liegt wie in Tabelle2.


----------



## SlaterB (16. Sep 2008)

dann brauchst du je einen Fremdschlüssel auf eine Unique Id in einer dritten Tabelle


----------



## aemik (16. Sep 2008)

Ok, könntest du mir das evtl. ein bisschen näher beschreiben, evtl. mit Beispiel?


----------



## SlaterB (16. Sep 2008)

na zu jedem Eintrag muss auch ein Eintrag in einer dritten Tabelle bestehen, per Fremdschlüssel verbunden,
das Prinzip der Frendschlüssel allgemein sollte klar sein,

in der Tabelle mit beiden Einträgen kann man die Unique-Eigenschaft durchsetzen, was auch für sich bekannt sein sollte,

das bezieht sich natürlich erstmal nur auf eine abstrakte Id,
dass irgendwelche weiteren Namensfelder unique sein müssen wäre ein andere Aufgabe,
was genau verstehst du denn unter einmaligen Datensätzen?

evtl. müssten letztlich alle Spalten zusammen ein Fremdschlüssel sein, eine komplette Kopie,
und es wäre immer noch nicht verhindert, dass jemand gar nicht einen neuen Eintrag in der dritten Tabelle anlegt, sondern einen vorhanden benutzt

wenn ich genauer drüber nachdenke ist es wohl keine gute Idee,
ich glaube diese Frage müssen andere beantworten, falls überhaupt möglich


----------

